# Look around your room



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I am an INxP, and my room is mostly defined by what isn't there: there is about ten square meters of empty room ( of 17 square meters.) I am planning to partially fill it with a couch, but I'm keeping the rest empty. I need that room to not care about bumping into anything when I'm moving around while thinking, and generally to not bump into anything. Some posters, no curtains (natural waking), yep, that's about it.


----------



## Orgho (Dec 12, 2014)

Here is my living room on a regular day
















also can we derail into pictures of your rooms in general? :kitteh:


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

Instead of going through the tedious description, I thought "Picture = 1000 words" Saves time. roud:



























The art is my own work, so it's not for decoration more than just storage. The books aren't organized so as to give a small sense of adventure and accomplishment whenever I go to look for one. While the outer perimeter of the room is stuffed (haphazardly organized), the center of the room is open. This allows for workout space, and the random occasions I just need to stretch out on the floor and be dead to the world. Lol. I'm more of a function over aesthetics guy. I see a certain beauty in knowing that an object can be of more use than just visual appeal.

P.S. Sorry about the pictures.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

This is my room ( better than a description).

It's not as full as those of some others, it seems. What do you think?


----------



## Orgho (Dec 12, 2014)

stultum said:


> View attachment 259714
> View attachment 259722
> View attachment 259730
> View attachment 259738
> ...


Do you even live, BRO!? ( I know you're a girl):wink:

No, seriously, this looks to me as if you were just moved in the first days.
Not a room that welcomes you to stay, in my viewpoint.
Remends me of my school class trips.

and the Windows! no curtains or blinds!








not ment to offend anybody.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Orgho said:


> Do you even live, BRO!? ( I know you're a girl):wink:
> 
> No, seriously, this looks to me as if you were just moved in the first days.
> Not a room that welcomes you to stay, in my viewpoint.
> ...


I'm perfectly comfortable. I am planning to add another rug and a couch, though.

I don't miss the curtains: no people live on that side, so no-one will look in, and I am fine with waking up as the sun comes up.

Or is it because it is relatively tidy? I clean up to clear my thoughts.

Does it really look that uncomfortable?


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

My room is pretty and colorful and full of fun, and more often than not, organized.
When stressed though, my room transforms into a maze.


----------



## Miuni (Jan 21, 2015)

My room is a minimalist, organized trash can. The PC is at the middle, being the place i use the most. At my right, my library and drawings. At the left, my bed, where i spend the rest of the time daydreaming.

Anyone who enter can see the huge mess of papers, clothes (both clean and dirty), stuff in the floor (mostly my school suplies) and overall dirt. BUT, no one can touch my stuff or i'll get super mad. I know where everything is, and can't stand when that organization is broken, even if is just someone looking around and leaving the things back in it's place.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I have a pretty small room. I've got my bed by the window to save space, then a low table with a lamp clipped on the side, a TV on top and a DVD player (and my weights) underneath jammed between the bottom end of the bed and a bookshelf (absolutely crammed with books and a bunch of random stuff on top I've never got around to putting away), then, thankfully, I have a wardrobe built into the wall (behind curtains), which saves more space, and that's next to another bookshelf, also full of books, but this one has ornaments on top, mostly souvenirs but also gifts and things I thought were interesting (hey, I have some old dominoes on there). Then my desk is by the door and is covered with my laptop, papers, books, and a load of other things in the drawers. The radiator is next to that, but I found some room under there to put more papers and books, plus a mini fan. I have bits of study materials on the walls, plus posters from years ago, as well as drawings my sister did for me.

Overall, it's a very 'lived in' room, full of things I've just never felt I had time to put away properly - which is probably for the best, because I'd just get them back out when I wanted to use them and never put them away again. I like everything to hand, so I don't have to break off thinking to find something. I've been told my room is 'organised chaos' a few times, but it's kept clean and I don't throw clothes all over the place (I'm very neat with my clothes, because they're not important, so they can just go in the wardrobe).


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I think you might actually be able to tell my type from my room; John Lennon, Grateful Dead, and Pink Floyd posters on turquoise painted walls coordinated with bright green curtains and a hardwood floor + shag rug. guitar, some hockey stuff, fencing foil all present. put a lot of thought into designing it.  at the same time, I'm kind of a hot mess, so my bed's unmade, and as I'm a bit sick right now things are really out of order and messy. my trashcan is overflowing. I spend more time outside than inside, even in winter. 

I definitely don't organize naturally. not even wanna-be organized. but I do like how it looks.


----------



## AwedByOdd (Mar 24, 2014)

Never thought about it but it's a bit chaotic in a warm, comforting way. I've got posters of maps, Greek and Latin words and phrases and a poster of Ender's Game on the walls and a painting I did. Chess and Go boards/table, various musical instruments, books, a bonsai tree and two other plants, a Lay-Z-Boy chair, my bed, piano and PC. My room's not that big but it's all logically organized to be as efficient as possible. And yes, it's messy. I suppose you could say it's rather Ne/Ti like.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

First thing I can think of relating to my type, perhaps, is that I still haven't painted one of my walls. It had to be done two years ago, but...yeah. I am planning to do it this summer, hopefully I don't forget it, again. My walls are all white but the one should be some shade of red or dark grey probably. There's a map of London's downtown area (that should actually get taken off from there...) and a hanger on one of the walls and some art I've bought on other.

I've got a room in between organized and messy. I like to keep it clean and things in their ''places''. But after cleaning it usually gets messy sooner or later and there's no idea when I'll be cleaning next time. My desk is a good example. It's always covered in (school) books, papers, clothes, pens and pencils... It doesn't take long when after cleaning it's messy again. It's just it. I don't pay too much attention to tidiness of my room in general. I clean it when I remember or so. 
And then there's my bookshelf which is usually all organized. Most my books, schoolbooks, games and sketchbooks are there if they aren't covering my desk. There are also little piles of clothing on the floor or a box every now and then.
Someone organizing freak would freak out when they'd see my order of my furniture.


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

My room can go from organised chaos to extremely organised, I don't care that much about what my room is like simply because I don't spend that much time in it and its clean anyway hygienically speaking in terms of organisation I can find everything when I need to, until I can't find stuff I'm reasonably happy to leave it like it is, then again I intend to move out within the next few weeks and my current arrangement was only temporary so I've never really made my room overly personal it's just where I work and sleep, if things get too messy though my brain just gets annoyed and will turn it immaculate but then I don't really bother to keep it that way I enjoy chaos occasionally provided it doesn't impede on time I.E wasting it finding stuff (organised chaos again). Where I live now is a temporary situation so I don't see it as either efficient or useful to really go elaborate and decorate it exactly how I want it etc, once I buy a house things will probably be different but at the moment it's reasonably neat but minimalist and bland. The important things I need are super organised, things like my work desks that I've had in the past would always be very organised for example.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Sourpuss said:


> My walls are barren and plain. My desk is a little cluttered, as is my couch which mostly has laundry laying across it.
> 
> It tells me that I live an empty, sterile existence, and don't always take good care of myself.


And these are the reasons I thought I was an INTJ for the longest of time.

I'm the same, though. Barren walls (as it's so fkn hard to find what I want to put up). Messy desk with clothes neatly in piles, waiting to be folded. Nothing special, really. I prefer to flutter away and spend little time here, which is why I suppose my room looks as it does.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

My room has places where I store anything that is still usable (Si/Te)
Unrelated things are placed near each other because there's a connection between them in my mind (Ne)
Things that are remodeled or changed because I've got ideas to (Ne)
Philosophical books, a couple of existential ones (Fi)
Pretty photos I've taken (Fi/Si)
Organized, in lines (Te)


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

My room express:

Lack of motivation

There's all these things here I didn't even know where mine- wait is that a black-hole under my bed? All this clutter is causing irregularities in space time! I think it's high time to get my shit together and clean up! 

But not really.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

My personal spaces are characterized by a sense of cozyness and display of my interests which feels like 'self expression' to me. (I never want to switch to all digital movies or books because then I wouldn't be able to fill my space with these things that say something about me and which are enjoyable reminders to me of things I like). My bookshelves and DVD shelves are organized based on similar genres/themes or topics and also to some extent based on what looks nice next to eachother. I do have some things laying on top of others though because I don't have space for them (though this annoys me). I also have a few nick-nacks on the shelves like little fairies and dragons or the lego space-ships my husband has built. I suppose you could consider this a mixture of my Fi with inferior Te. My space isn't overly cluttered or messy, but it's not laid out on a perfect grid or kept clinically clean (there's a lot of dust on upper shelves and corners and a few random things laying around). 

My sense of efficiency results in things being conveniently placed within reach of the places where I usually sit - so for instance the kleenex box in the livingroom is not over on the coffee table, it's tucked on top of the books on the middle shelf next to my wing-back chair where I can quickly reach it if I need to sneeze or happen to spill some tea on the TV tray-table where my computer lives. (I do have a desk over in a corner of the diningroom, but the new printer takes up so much space on it I can barely fit my computer there and cannot change the angle it's facing, and I like the bookshelf filled livingroom better anyway. My desk has now become overflow space for sewing stuff since my sewing machine is next to the desk in 'my corner'). 

As much as possible in the house I use white christmas lights strung up around the edge of the ceiling to make a nice warm ambiance rather than turning on lamps or overhead lights. I don't feel like I have any trouble seeing with that lighting so i don't see a need for any more than that unless I'm trying to do some thing like find a sliver in my thumb. There are a few nice pictures or decorative things on the wall but not a whole lot. I used to like papering a wall with inspiring pictures cut from calendars and magazines, but I haven't picked a wall and gone through the effort of arranging it since we moved from our last place (which was a couple of years ago now).

My husband's areas are a similar level of organization to my own (he's ISFP so still the Fi-Te thing), just with different stuff. He has a lot of neat little stackable boxes to store his legos in (separate boxes for different types of bricks), and a beautiful wooden tool chest for all his leather-working, sewing supplies, and machine repairing parts and tools. Like me he usually has whatever project he's off and on working on spread out over the surfaces of his area, but it's rarely a case of random piles of stuff laying around. 

I'm sure some people would think our house was a mess, while others would think it was rather neat and tidy.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in a dorm room, and I think my dorm reflects the college experience. Things go where they go, sometimes things end up on the floor, and I use my desk as a cluttered table for things I don't want on the floor. 

In other words, my room is something of a mess. My one at home is a lot neater, but mostly because I only reside there two days a week.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

Room? What room? You mean the one with the a bed in it?

Yeah, I'm rarely in there. I only go in there to sleep. All I know is, it's as cluttered as my brain.


----------

